# Lid for shrimp tank?



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

With lid the temps might also stay warmer...bad for some shrimp, good for others. Without a lid I keep my water down about an inch because shrimp can take a liking to shoot out of the tank and wind up on your floor. I only keep a lid on my kiddos tank because well, it's my kiddos tank (that's what I tell him)...I don't want spongebob toys to wind up in the decor.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Even with "tight fitting lids" I tend to find bright red shrimp corpses everywhere... Well not everywhere, but I do find shrimp on the floor, even in the occasional spider web... Gotta be a treat for the wolf spiders...


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have lids on 25 of my tanks except one that's in the living room. It makes a big difference for relative humidity in my basement shrimp room. Also make the temperature a bit higher (it gets cold there in winter). Topping off that many tanks isn't not how I want to spend my time around the tanks.


----------



## BBXB (Sep 18, 2013)

That's interesting, would having 25 tanks without lids cause a mold issue within the structure/walls of the house?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

BBXB said:


> That's interesting, would having 25 tanks without lids cause a mold issue within the structure/walls of the house?


It depends on your situation, how the house is built, and where you live ... I have no window in the basement shrimp room, so most moisture is trapped in there. RH can reach over 80% in summer if I don't have lids on (around 65%-70% with lids on), but not an issue in winter as the central heater will be on, the house would be super dry without these tanks. 

I bought 5 HTC One humidity meters (like less than $5ea shipped) and place them all over the house. A great investment if humidity is a concern. I think over 80% over long term can cause you the molding issue (read wikipedia), so I try to control it under 70% if I can, 40%-60% is the human comfort zone.


----------



## BBXB (Sep 18, 2013)

Oic I won't have that issue as I only have 2 tanks but might get one of the meters anyways. Where did you get yours for $5 :tongue:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ive not had a problem with mold but where i used to live they had the cheap hollow core doors. i would close that door at night (no lids on tanks by the way) due to air pump noise and over a years time frame the glue on the inside of the door started to give way and that side of the door on the inside of the room started to come loose. but mold no high humidity in that room yes.


----------



## BBXB (Sep 18, 2013)

So I'm assuming the extra gas exchange going lidless does not provide any significant benefit?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

BBXB said:


> So I'm assuming the extra gas exchange going lidless does not provide any significant benefit?


Not usually, add a hang on filter or a bubbler.

Edit: lots of marine keepers go lidless for the cooling effect


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

BBXB said:


> So I'm assuming the extra gas exchange going lidless does not provide any significant benefit?


I've been wondering about the same thing but so far I haven't observe any difference even with tank without sponge filters or air stones. My lids don't cover 100% (probably 95%), I try to have a small opening on both ends of the tank, not sure if that makes any difference either.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

BBXB said:


> That's interesting, would having 25 tanks without lids cause a mold issue within the structure/walls of the house?


either lower humidity or increase surface(wall) temperature to prevent moist forming and causing mold. it comes from "dew point" math.
here is a nice calc http://www.dpcalc.org/


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I HATE evaporation in my cherry tanks, so 30+ tanks are covered, but I do have my card tank uncovered with a fan. I have to replace like a liter of water a day. ugh!


----------

